# who wants to see a pic



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

well...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I want you to show a pic of a ghey terminator that sucks.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

No thanks..


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol, intresting intresting


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

what ever has the most votes in a hour, i will do, lol


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hmmm......will your ushual witty banter be accompanying it?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

what witty banter :Rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

YES YES YES SHOW US YER PIC!!!!!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

dude... whats wrong with ur avatar innes! lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

not really.......I already saw your little nerdy pose at some concert....it got posted and everyone was laughing at you.......







you were doing the east coast symbol too


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

that pic was like 3 years ago dude....


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

whers the pic?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

its a draw at the moment, 6 said yes, 6 said no.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

well it appears, yes has won !!!, u shall see me pic in a minute


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

.... I am sertain no good can come of this.......


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

lol


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)




----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

id reallly like to see if u really are a plonker from mars


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Sure why not, it it turns you on


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

and I was right


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

the panda looks like he could be friends with the penguin from Billy Madison

EDIT now I saw the new pic.......jeez, you need a haircut bro.......:laugh:














:rasp:























just jokin


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

man u would look hot as a gay terminator!!!!

do it!!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

the terminator??


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

all right man....now I'll cut you some slack!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)




----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

with those lips your ass wouldnt be a virgin for long in prison


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> with those lips your ass wouldnt be a virgin for long in prison


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

wouldnt it....


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

hehe ok slacks gone again....... you should have titled that PIC "the wink and the gun"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

no......."The story of a Future prison bitch"

I'm just jokin plonkers the man


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol, wicked, im da man!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dont ever say "wicked" again lol I'm just messin with you

Ok I'm not bashing on Plonker again for awhile


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

*refrains from saying wicked*


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So thats you.. Love the bangs man


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Prison Bitch MP3


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yer thats me...:rasp:


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> with those lips your ass wouldnt be a virgin for long in prison










lmao


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

THAT SONG IS THE GREATEST!!!!!!!!!

so f***in funny


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> with those lips your ass wouldnt be a virgin for long in prison


 ROFL


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i thought this was you


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2003)

Your room is a mess.
Make your bed!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

thats not me room, thats me sleeping area, im not a hobo in some small ass house ya know,:rasp:


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ya'll can stop voting now,the voting stopped hours ago!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

least ive got the balls to post pictures of me pulling silly faces and sh*t, wheres ya'll pictures where ya pulling funny faces and stuff, ey!!! lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow Plonker alotta people think you suck


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

awwww :sad: , oh well they can f**k off then


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wow Plonker alotta people think you suck


 They just saw his lips


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wow Plonker alotta people think you suck


 I dont think Plonkers suck..

But hey Plonkers..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > wow Plonker alotta people think you suck
> ...


 ok now that was just to funny


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I thought that pic that was from 3 years ago was just a joke...I didnt know it was actually you


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > wow Plonker alotta people think you suck
> ...


 LOL,







, u shut up now Al


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHHA RHomZIlla!!!

Wow Ms_Natt you seem depressed at how Plonker looks like

and Innes that was funny as hell man!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol this topic is funny


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow out 33 people 15 think you suck annd 2 dont even know you


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol how dare 15people say i suck,oi who voted i suck!! come on, tell me, or do u have no balls?, lol, 2people dont even know me?! EVERY1 KNOWS ME!!!! lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Well I voted that you suck.....I believe I was number 4


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

RIGHT, YOUR IN FOR IT NOW!!! *throws 2,000 year old mouldy anthrax cheese at u* mwahahahahahaha, lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't think anthrax existed for 2,000 years...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

in my world it did


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"I don't think anthrax existed for 2,000 years..."

dude anthrax has been around for ever....mice cary it........anyway.....your new avitar kicks ass......way beter than that other cartoon.....couldn't tell WTF he was saying.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> your new avitar kicks ass......way beter than that other cartoon.....couldn't tell WTF he was saying.










lol, thanks dude


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol plonker you loon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 Im just kidding man..









And even though I thought this thread was gonna be lame, it turned out interesting and funny. And I just want to add that..


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

that dude looks like he ate plonker for posting this thread!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LMAO


----------

